# CZ Shadow 2 Orange Optics Ready



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Does it exist yet?
I see versions of the Shadow 2 Blue with an optics mount on the slide, but haven’t seen the Orange OR yet? Anyone know if this will be a reality now or in the near future?

Jon


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

this one *Optics Ready CZ 75 TS Czechmate - 9mm*


*C-more slide-ride non-click 6 moa dot*
Ambidextrous slide racker
3 20-round magazines
1 26-round magazine
4 port compensator
Aluminum grips
Aluminum magwell
Competition hammer
2 slide stops with slide lock
4 slide stop pins without slide lock
Undercut trigger guard and beavertail for high grip


----------

